# Safety of websites which sell old retro games



## mightymem (Mar 12, 2008)

I was recently searching on the internet to see if I could buy Lemmings 2  The tribes and found one website which sold it for eight pounds, I put a order through by giving some details, and know got a reply to whom i must send a cheque. I have know got doubt in my mind if this website is a proper company. I heard many horror stories regarding people giving bank details over the internet and having larges amounts sold from their banks. In the end since I never gave any banking details I just sent a email canceling the order. But does anyone know how I could find old Commodore amiga 500 games and also how can you check if the website is a genuine business and not a dodgy company. All opioions welcome


----------



## Overread (Mar 12, 2008)

hmm most of those old games are probably up for free download on the net - straight to you PC:
here is one site you can try out (I use this one - its safe)
Fullgame Download Archive - GamersHell.com

Other sites might offer free downloads - just make sure to always run a virus scanner (e.g. Avast or AVG) over the files before installing (and to have backups of all you important data before -- you should be keeping these anyway )

Other than that I would say check out ebay for some deals - though try and stick to people with a 95%+ rating or higher - 

good luck searching


----------



## mightymem (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for that Overread. I never tried Ebay i will try this website mind you. I have recieved a Amiga emulator from my friend recently just its not quite the same as the original but it will do. Better safe then sorry i believe.


----------

